# Guter GamingPC zu verkaufen!!!



## ElPillE (26. August 2011)

Wenn Ihr einen günstigen GamingPC für unter 300€ sucht, seid Ihr hier genau richtig!

Hallo liebe Community Mitglieder!
Es ist mal wieder an der Zeit aufzurüsten! Deshalb verkaufe ich meinen PC. Im November 2008 zusammengestellt, hat er mir bis jetzt treue Dienste geleistet und mich nie im Stich gelassen. Doch nun ist time to say goodbye.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Die Systemdaten:

- Mainboard *Gigabyte EP43-DSL3*
- Grafikkarte* Club 3D HD 4870 1GB Overclocked (vom Hersteller)*
- Prozessor *Intel Core2Quad Q6700 2,66 GHz mit externen Lüfter (keine BoxedVersion)
*
-                 *4 GB RAM*


Im Gehäuse sind noch 600 Watt Tagan Netzteil enthalten und 1 DVD Brenner.
Bis auf das Gehäuse und die Laufwerke ist alles aus 2008!


Im Lieferumfang enthalten:


oben genannte Komponenten
Gehäuse
DVD Brenner
Netzteil
Alle notwendigen Kabel
Originalverpackung von Mainboard und Grafikkarte inklusive Handbücher
Im Lieferumfang nicht enthalten ist eine Festplatte.
Auf Wunsch kann ich die Komponenten auch entfernen und euch ohne Gehäuse zukommen lassen!

Ich habe mit diesem System auf meinem LED-TV in einer Auflösung von 1920x1080 gespielt. 
Spiele wie Battlefiled Bad Company 2, Crysis und Crysis Warhead laufen in hoher bis maximaler Detailstufe.
Um einen aktuellen Vergleich zu ziehen: The Witcher 2 läuft in mittleren bis hohen Detailgrad bei 1920x1080.

Zahlen könnt ihr das Ganze per Vorkasse, Nachnahme oder PayPal.

_Die Versandkosten würde ich komplett übernehmen! (Außer Nachnahmegebühr)_

Preis: 299 € Verhandlungsbasis

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten.

Grüße ElPillE


----------

